# I'm so fed up with hearing how DP is the result of a tired mind..



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

I have read over three books that reiterate the same garbage over and fucking over again!

"DP is the result of a tired mind! Change the way you think and stop paying attention to it, and it will surely go away!"

BULLSHIT! I have had DP/DR for over 3+ years, and last year, I got a job, I spent 8 SOLID MONTHS working 32 hours a week, constantly engaged, constantly socializing, constantly focused and living in the "real world", and had no time to think about my DP. And guess what? All that effort didn't help a damn thing. I zoned out my DP for months! I was always active!

And fast-forward a year later, I still have it. Well, Merry fucking christmas guys.

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

I was like you. Tried to ignore the condition for years, and it obviously didnt work. Im currently working on getting better, and I clearly am. Read fearless' blog in this website. Also harris harrington program is phenomenal and I would HIGHLY recommend it above anything else. Read harris' website too. Put in the work. This stuff takes TIME and PERSISTENCE. You need to first learn, then adapt to your life.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> I have read over three books that reiterate the same garbage over and fucking over again!
> 
> "DP is the result of a tired mind! Change the way you think and stop paying attention to it, and it will surely go away!"
> 
> ...


Well, sometimes there is nothing like a good rant ...

Guess you could try different things on the site. You could join the fear-mongers as suggested above. Or perhaps a homeopathic approach ... "like-cures-like" :

Try excessive masturbation/ejaculation http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/37277-excessive-masterbationejaculation-and-depersonalization/

Meditate http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32911-depersonalization-and-meditation/

Give yourself a migraine or seizure http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31033-depression-anxiety-and-seizure/

Get candida and mercury filings http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/13181-candida-overgrowth-mercury-fillings-depersonalization/

Try Jesus http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35945-jesus-is-the-way/

... add Mary to the mix http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/37074-god-jesus-and-mary-are-saving-me/

... throw in Mary Jane for good measure http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32009-i-think-weed-might-of-helped-me/

Inject stem cells into your brain http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33208-stem-cell-technique/

Go to South America for some ayahusca http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/37023-recovered-through-work-with-ayahuasca/

Shop at Walmart http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32730-dr-vision/ and http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33452-god-please/

Take Prozac http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32800-any-positive-experiences-with-medication/

Aquire Lyme's disease http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34240-after-2-years-of-severe-suffering-i-finally-found-the-cause-please-read/

Sniff cat butts http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/35818-finally-got-rid-of-my-dp/

Eat at Taco Bell http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/33271-taco-bell-increased-dr/

Then there are always combinations you could try, such as: get some fresh mercury fillings and pick up a yeast infection at Walmart then jog home through tick infested areas to get Lyme's disease and then put your therapist on speakerphone and take Wellbutrin and Prozac and drop acid and eat a taco and put in a horror movie and meditate and masturbate all while playing religious music ... it is important to do as much simultaneously as you can.

This forum is a veritable smorgasbord of solutions! Be sure to use the "Search" box ...


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ this post is made of win. Damn, you entertain me sir.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

u taking any meds?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual said:


> Well, sometimes there is nothing like a good rant ...
> 
> Guess you could try different things on the site. You could join the fear-mongers as suggested above. Or perhaps a homeopathic approach ... "like-cures-like":
> 
> ...


Oh you're good. You beat me to it. I have a compilation going of most ridiculous threads I've read on this forum. Soon to come out in 2014. Well put together, this made me laugh real hard.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Add Mary to the mix" hahahahaha!


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

If you are up for one suggestion that could turn this around for you... I believe looking into the power of the subconscious mind. "The power of the subconscious mind" is a book that will change your life for the better. You can buy it very cheap.... or.... cough.... torrent.... just saying.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> "Add Mary to the mix" hahahahaha!







Of course the biggest cause of DP is Barney (very subliminal ... not to be comfused with sublingual)












DP boy said:


> u taking any meds?


"Of course, I've been drinking at all. You don't think I come out with these blinding flashes of deduction when I'm completely sober, do you?" - Horace Rumpole



surfingisfun001 said:


> Oh you're good. You beat me to it. I have a compilation going of most ridiculous threads I've read on this forum. Soon to come out in 2014. Well put together, this made me laugh real hard.


That good ol' gospel muzak will get you every time ...

BTW, how's Tommyz's suppliment regimen going for you? http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18889-supplements-and-farting/


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual said:


> BTW, how's Tommyz's suppliment regimen going for you?


I'm a bit creeped out you dug that up.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahha hahahahahha OMG this is a fkn crack up!! Lol love this post!!!


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Some of those cures have actually worked, so I don't understand why they would be chuckleworthy.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the cure probably lies in the acceptance of the fact that you resort to dping instead of it being a disease that strikes you. It's like a bad habit that one resorts to in order to cope when they can't deal with life kind of like a drug addiction.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> I think the cure probably lies in the acceptance of the fact that you resort to dping instead of it being a disease that strikes you.


Right. DP is not something that "happens" to you. Of course, you can wait for spontaneous remission, and it may even come, but there are many cases here where it comes back years later, likely after another crisis.

But of course realizing that you have deep-rooted issues to deal with is not everyone's cup of tea. It can be painful and a struggle, and it may be easier to embrace the theory that all you have to do is to fix a few superficial aspects.

I mean, "changing how you think" is great. I absolutely endorse that.

But it's a Layer 1 prescription. Layer 2 is understanding your core sense of shame, repressed anger, enmeshment issues, fears and so on.

Hell, a lot of people without DP don't want to deal with that because it's a threat to their ego - "what? I don't need change! If I admitted I need change that would mean I'm not good enough as I am, and that would crush me! So I'll just continue not living upto my full potential instead of admitting some difficult truths."


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Haumea said:


> Some of those cures have actually worked, so I don't understand why they would be chuckleworthy.


There is a lot of good information on those threads. The "ridiculous/chuckleworthy"-ness is that so many insist they have found THE cure.

The start of the thread was MatrixGravity's attempt to apply other peoples opinions for a cure ... yet he remains DPed and is now frustrated. 'Experts' have made money with books ... and that is what has been accomplished. Meanwhile, there has been a pervasive theme on this forum that if you suffer a long time, its your own fault ... you're a loser. Like many "Jesus" threads, if you aren't cured it is your own damn fault for lacking faith. The truth is more likely that their 'cause-and-cure' is not what the 'populous' thinks.

It is great to share things that might help. But DPD is a symptomology that can have many different causes ... and 'cures'. Many diagnosis are like that.

People grope for answers - and always will - because life will never be just black and white












surfingisfun001 said:


> I'm a bit creeped out you dug that up.


What exactly creeped you out?










You know ... there might be an answer here after all! The odor cause and cure. Look at the parallels:

With nutrition, Tommy notes that you get bad body odor as you get better ... Of course this calls to mind being cured 4 days after sniffing cat rears ... And everyone knows that yeast infections smell ... Mary Jane smells like burning horse manure ... Prozac has been reported as causing bad breath ... If you meditate long enough, you will stink ... Walmart has quite a variety of smells, especially when crowded ... Eating at Taco Bell needs no explanation as to the odors produced ... When Jesus went to resurrect Lazarus, people objected that the corpse would stink, being 4 days old (exactly the cat-rear time - how could this be a coincidence) ... Best to leave the odors of excessive masturbation to your own imagination ... As for fear, well, when you stop pissing yourself, you don't smell so bad.

So there it is! Living PROOF that Depersonalization Disorder is actual an olfactory disorder.

If you really want to be cured, you need to go to an Otolaryngologist, who BTW also know about vertigo, another complaint on this forum. No wonder so many are suffering ... what they really need is something shoved up their nose. As for the cure-all-experts-n-books, they can shove it elsewhere (and they do so in style with all the $$$ they make)


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

It is the result of a tired mind...but i don't think resolving it is as simple as changing the way one thinks.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> But DPD is a symptomology that can have many different causes ... and 'cures'. Many diagnosis are like that.


I think when you boil it down, DPD is self-loathing + attachment disorder. The specific triggers may be different, but they all amount to the same thing. The presentation of symptoms may be highly individualized, but again, it's all the same at its root.

Now the same cause can have many different cures, because well, there are many ways to trigger a self-confrontation, which is what is missing. DP symptoms are a veil, a smokescreen basically. You have to go back to basics - how you think about yourself and how you deal with your emotions.

And this can be very difficult because some people have unconsciously maintained the same limited self-image and the same emotional stress patterns their entire lives and don't know any different. So forget "it's a disorder" - think "I'm a pupa that hasn't become a butterfly yet!"


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> It is the result of a tired mind...but i don't think resolving it is as simple as changing the way one thinks.


So DP is primarily a disorder of the elderly and not the young ...


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> I have read over three books that reiterate the same garbage over and fucking over again!
> 
> "DP is the result of a tired mind! Change the way you think and stop paying attention to it, and it will surely go away!"
> 
> ...


U 100% right.

What is interesting is why these guys think automatically "youll be ok at the end"... They have done the same bullshit with tinnitus back in the days... Thinking it was somewhat psychological, and because some experience only short term tinnitus, long term one exist only because sufferer is obsessed about it (lol ! true story !!! they called it "habituation theory" or something like that ! and they was paid for develloping wrecked theory like that ! so at the end that's almost the fault of the guy if they have permanent tinnitus !). After that more intelligent researcher discovered that it was actually a neurollogical issue.

U can do nothing for DP/DR. It can go away, as it will perhaps never. Only Chance matter. I don't even find the point making a forum about it.


----------

